# ترنيمة حزينة .. لكل انسان خاطى



## mansour (7 أبريل 2009)

دى ترنيمة ياجماعة لكل انسان خاطى بجد ونفسة يتوب 
ترنيمة بجد جميلة جدا حملوها واسمعوا كلامتها بجد من قلبكم 

اسم الترنيمة 
قبل ما موت

المرنم 
تامر عادل 

وده اللينك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/97145796/bffe2a7e/___online.html

ويسوع يحافظ عليكم دايما

اذكرونى فى صلاتكم 
اخوكم mansour


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي خالص وجار التحميل


----------



## Kerya_Layson (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يامنصور ترنيمه معزيه فعلا المسيح يقوينا ويقيمنا معه من شر الخطيه


----------



## مينا+لكم (8 أبريل 2009)

ششششششششكككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## المجدلية (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ربنا يباركك


----------



## totty (9 أبريل 2009)

*جارى التحميل

ميرسى

ربنا معاك*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي يا منصور علي الترنيمه *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## منصور بشرى (9 أبريل 2009)

الرب يباركك الترنيمة فعلا معزية وكلماتها معبرة دائما منصوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وائل فاروق (13 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك شكرا علي الترنيم


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الترنيمه 

جارى التحميل ..........
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وائل فاروق (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي الترنيم ربنا يباركك


----------

